# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  آموزش WCF همراه با مثال

## .:KeihanCPU:.

سلام به همگی

دوستان گرامی من یه برنامه کلاینت و سرور نوشتم که از Socket Programming استفاده میکنه و بین دو تا کامپیوتر ارتباط مستقیم برقرار میشه.
اما میخوام این ارتباط یه واسطه داشته باشه و این وسط یه عامل دیگه باشه.
برای پیاده سازی این عامل جدید اینطور که تا حالا فهمیدم باید از WCF استفاده کنم
آموزشهایی تو سایت پیدا کردم،کامل نبودن،جستجو هم زیاد کردم فقط یه سورس از C#‎ پیدا کردم
الان من آموزش wcf رو میخوام البته با VB 
کسی هست که که بتونه کمک کنه؟
با سپاس

----------


## vof.ir

سلام . دوست عزیز در مورد wcf توی کد پراجکت  کلی مثال هست. فکر کنم بتونه راهنمای خوبی باشه.
در مورد دوست دیگر هم باید بگم که کمی توی همین فروم بگردید. برنامه چت و انتقال فایل زیاد هست.
شما باید از نتورک استریم و سوکت ها برای انتقال فایل استفاده کنید

----------


## nilda_15

سلام
من آموزش wcf رو میخوام البته با VB

----------


## roudabe

> سلام به همگی
> 
> دوستان گرامی من یه برنامه کلاینت و سرور نوشتم که از Socket Programming استفاده میکنه و بین دو تا کامپیوتر ارتباط مستقیم برقرار میشه.
> اما میخوام این ارتباط یه واسطه داشته باشه و این وسط یه عامل دیگه باشه.
> برای پیاده سازی این عامل جدید اینطور که تا حالا فهمیدم باید از WCF استفاده کنم
> آموزشهایی تو سایت پیدا کردم،کامل نبودن،جستجو هم زیاد کردم فقط یه سورس از C#‎ پیدا کردم
> الان من آموزش wcf رو میخوام البته با VB 
> کسی هست که که بتونه کمک کنه؟
> با سپاس


سلام ممکنه سورسی که با #c هست زا بزای من بفرستید ؟ یا سپاس

----------

